# Ice side handlebar mount



## 3tyretrackterry (13 Mar 2011)

Does any one have this fitted to there trike and what do you think of it. I would be using it for day rides mainly
Many Thanks


----------



## byegad (13 Mar 2011)

Do you mean side mounting bar for bar bag???? Or handlebar mount for mirror????


----------



## markg0vbr (13 Mar 2011)

i think he means one for putting a handle bar bag at the side of the seat, i think you are better off with the seat side pods.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (13 Mar 2011)

Yes i used the name that ICE have used on their website but it is the one that holds handlebar bag at the side of the seat. I have a rack bag i am thinking of trying to convert using rixenkaul fittings and was wondering if it was worth it
was thinking of using it for phone camera snack bars etc
Sorry if i dint explain myself to well before


----------



## byegad (14 Mar 2011)

I don't have one but have seen them in use. They work well, but do make the trike significantly wider. OK on the road, but not if you are using tracks with pinch points at gates and the like. I mounted a bar bag behind the seat using and old stem clamped onto the seat rail and a length cut from an old handlebar. This mounts the bag inside the width of the seat but I cannot reach into it on the move. You can reach into a bar bag mounted with the ICE accessory.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Mar 2011)

Catrike have a diffrent answer to this issue, as they designed (with Arkel) a frame bag that fits inside the rear triangle







More aerodynamic and makes no difference to the width.


----------



## zoxed (18 Mar 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> Catrike have a diffrent answer to this issue...


Great design if you have a Catrike (!): could they not also extend the fabric back and over the rear wheel to form a tailbox/mudguard ?


----------



## tonycollinet (24 Mar 2011)

I've got one. Nice additional storage for road rides, but as stated above, if the bar bag is fitted, it extends out further than the front wheel, and gets in the way with pinch gates. I have a quick release for the bag, so can just put it in my lap for a minute or two while going through.

With the bag not fitted it is no problem - so you can choose whether or not to use it. It aslo provides another mounting point for an additional bottle cage.

Bag makes a nice arm rest also.


----------



## Cullin (3 Apr 2011)

Hi Ian,
I have two Bar Bag mounts on my Trike.
They are what I have fitted arm rests to.
I had them on when we went on the Cloud and Rutland Ride.
Hope this helps.
Cheers
Bill.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (3 Apr 2011)

Thanks for that Bill
i wasnt looking then but now my interest is peaked how useful do you find them and are they restrictive in any way
Ian


----------



## Cullin (4 Apr 2011)

Hi,

I find they do take the strain out of your shoulders, also I do not press down on them, it is more to rest arms on, The position is just right as hands are on the controls and back end of forearms near elbow sit at the same level, If you look at the Elvo Video on YouTube, you may see them, Ron in Holland spotted the armrests from this video. 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TP1mE5uW2x8

We will have to get another ride together soon, it has been hard for me this last year, maybe in a few weeks time, will see if the Redmountduo can make it, I was arranging a family ride at Sherwood Pines not long ago, but with illnes, it all got filed.

Cheers Bill.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (5 Apr 2011)

There is 3 or 4 of us doing the Great Notts Ride 50 Miler on june 19th if you are interested


----------



## Cullin (8 Apr 2011)

Hi Ian,

Can't plan too far ahead, what with Mrs. C's neck problems, plus we have a lot going on at the moment, I do want to meet up again, not had much luck with rides laterly, I still fancy a ride at Sherwood Pines, Plenty of parking somewhere to eat and good for rides, was trying to get a family ride in, but that never happened.
I will have to play it by ear, will let you know as soon as I do.

Bill.


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (21 Apr 2011)

have made my own i used a ally bar and some plumbing fittings and a camcorder bag that i had knocking around pics to follow soon if i can work the camcorder i took out of the bag


----------



## 3tyretrackterry (25 Apr 2011)

pics of sidebag and also new light brackets feel free to comment on any of the photos link below


http://s784.photobucket.com/albums/yy122/triker1_2009/trike pictures 2011/


----------

